# Wanted: Personal Chef in San Diego, CA



## dos nguyen

I don't have time to cook since I work a lot. I figure I just hire someone to make most of my meals. If you're in the San Diego area or know someone in the area, please let me know.


----------



## bolt2014

Good Afternoon! 

I know someone in the San Diego area who would love to make most of your meals! Message me back if you are still interested in s personal chef!

Thanks!


----------



## ming adler

Greetings!

I am experienced Chef & Personal Chef who can prepare healthy & seasonal dishes to your specifications.

I can create recipes for your dietary needs or good comfort foods with a healthy twist.

If you want something more up-scale and ethnic I can create anything your palate desires!

I look forward to hearing back from you who are seeking a Personal Chef.

Aloha,

Ming Rachael Adler




  








IMG_4853.jpg




__
ming adler


__
May 27, 2016


----------



## ming adler

Ming Adler said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am experienced Chef & Personal Chef who can prepare healthy & seasonal dishes to your specifications.
> 
> I can create recipes for your dietary needs or good comfort foods with a healthy twist.
> 
> If you want something more up-scale and ethnic I can create anything your palate desires!
> 
> I look forward to hearing back from you who are seeking a Personal Chef.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Ming Rachael Adler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4853.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ming adler
> 
> 
> __
> May 27, 2016


I can provide my services here in San Diego: [email protected]


----------



## chefbuba

This is a two year old thread.


----------



## ming adler

Thank you for letting me know. 
They need to remove this, I guess there's not a lot activity on this thread...


----------

